# Your favorite food in Vegas



## siesta (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey folks, heading to vegas on the 11th for 5 days, and am already thinking (dreaming?) about food and buffets. Been to Vegas dozens of times, but love to hear what you love to eat! Please lay it on me, cheap to expensive. Ill be there for valentines day too, so a good romantic dinner recomendation would be great, and dont say eifell tower restaraunt


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 3, 2012)

*El Cheapo.*




siesta said:


> Been to Vegas dozens of times, but love to hear what you love to eat! Please lay it on me, cheap to expensive.


Click here for Las Vegas Top 10 Values. 

When we were there in October 2011, we went for the Ellis Island special steak dinner twice.  Yum.

At suppertime, the place was so crowded that there was a waiting list.  The wait for tables for 2 was longer than for tables for 4+, so The Chief Of Staff introduced us to a nice couple -- complete strangers to us at the time -- & the 4 of us dined together sooner as a party of 4 than we could have as 2 parties of 2.  Plus, the dinner conversation was pleasant & interesting. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 3, 2012)

Really cheap and surprisingly good - Ellis Island


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2012)

This isn't the cheapest deal in town, but we've enjoyed it. Think 'Food TV' demonstration kitchen show followed by Las Vegas' best buffet- it's included along with beer and wine. http://www.themresort.com/studiob/

Jim


----------



## siesta (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you guys for recommendations, Jim I will definitely check that out as i have not been, and Alan that website you gave me is great. Im wondering if i should buy that member rewards book. Is it transferable? Wonder if i can give it to sister after my trip.

Please keep them coming, also looking for a good V Day recommendation. Dinner, and something romantic to do. Thanks again.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2012)

siesta said:


> a good V Day recommendation. Dinner, and something romantic to do. Thanks again.


Go see Phantom of the Opera at the Venetian and dine at Bouchon Restaurant there.


----------



## chellej (Feb 4, 2012)

We love New meixican  Food ( everything is better with green chili) so we always go to Gardunos at the Palms.  They have a sunday morning buffet that was very good


----------



## winos2 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Favorites*

If you have a car available go to the M resort in Henderson, great Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner buffets. Their lunch and dinner buffets include, wine, beer, coffee latte, and gelato ice cream.  
Second recommendation is The Ballagio buffet.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 4, 2012)

chellej said:


> We love New meixican  Food ( everything is better with green chili)


If you've got a car in Las Vegas, you might like  this place. It's just a little hole-in-the-wall sized place, but the food is great.


----------



## chellej (Feb 4, 2012)

We'll try it next time we go


----------



## momeason (Feb 4, 2012)

Great ideas. We will be in Las Vegas in mid April and our anniversary is that week.


----------



## dwojo (Feb 4, 2012)

In the Planet Hollywood Miracle mile shops is a Brazilian restaurant called Pampas. They have amazing food.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 5, 2012)

dwojo said:


> In the Planet Hollywood Miracle mile shops is a Brazilian restaurant called Pampas. They have amazing food.



Its OK but no where near as good as Texas de Brazil out a bit in Southpointe. Price is about the same at both.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 5, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Its OK but no where near as good as Texas de Brazil out a bit in Southpointe. Price is about the same at both.


It's actually in the Town Square area, not South Point.  Here's the website.


----------



## Barbeque (Feb 5, 2012)

A couple of years ago we were in Las Vegas for a Jimmy Buffet concert.
A business associate of mine recommended The Palm Restaurant which is in the Ceasar Shops   It was great and the creamed spinach was awesome.
I had fish (Sea Bass) and my wife had a steak. One of the finer meals we have ever had out.  Not on the cheap side however. 

http://www.thepalm.com/Las-Vegas


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Karen G said:


> It's actually in the Town Square area, not South Point.  Here's the website.



Whoops - you are correct!  Got my areas mixed up I guess!


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 5, 2012)

If you want to go to a romantic place for Valentine's Day, you know that you need a reservation, right?  Its no different here than anywhere else...

If you have a car, my favorite romantic places are Hugo's Cellar in Four Queens Casino downtown.  You could actually get here without a car.  Don't let the casino turn you off, the food and service is wonderful, and ladies are given a long stem rose when they enter. Oh, and salad is included, and chocolate dipped fruits for dessert. 

Now, with the car:

Todds Unique, on Sunset and Green Valley in Henderson.  Fabulous, reasonable prices
Silverado Steakhouse in South Point (includes salad and potato in all entrees).  Old time service
Michael's in South Point, arguably the best gourmet restaurant in town. Excellent Service, wonderful plating, etc.  Expect to spend $80-100. per person if you don't drink.
Memphis BBQ, on Warm Springs near Eastern, wonderful BBQ, our fave

A note on The Palm...food is wonderful, and they usually have specials.  They also have "businessmen's lunches" for +/- $25. which are a real value.

This is my local view, undoubtedly different from a tourist's, but I'm sure you'll find them all worthy, as well as a good value in their price range.

Fern


----------



## dwojo (Feb 5, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Its OK but no where near as good as Texas de Brazil out a bit in Southpointe. Price is about the same at both.


I did not know there was a Texas de Brazil in Las Vegas. I prefer the food there to Pampas.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 5, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Its OK but no where near as good as Texas de Brazil out a bit in Southpointe. Price is about the same at both.


I second that opinion.

Kurt


----------



## Cool_beans00 (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure if you've gone on your trip yet but I also HIGHLY recommend Studio B at The M for their buffet.  Definitely my favorite buffet to visit plus it comes with beer and wine!

If you like sushi they have an AYCE suchi place called Sushi Mon.  I believe there are two locations.  I like the one that's NOT on Sahara Blvd. 

Of course both of these locations are contingent on having a car.  For something cheaper and still delicious check out Earl of Sandwich at Planet Hollywood! 

have fun!


----------



## chickenfoot (Feb 10, 2012)

*phenomenal view and dining*

Foundation Room on top of Mandalay Bay.  Also the outside lounge behind the bar for the best view of the strip from 40 floors up

http://www.houseofblues.com/venues/clubvenues/lasvegas/foundationroom.php


----------



## MollyBuzz (Feb 13, 2012)

Memphis Championship Barbecue is awesome, and I happen to love the Four Kegs, its just a bar, but their food is great! (It was on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives)


----------



## Karen G (Feb 13, 2012)

MollyBuzz said:


> Memphis Championship Barbecue is awesome,


We're going there tonight for my husband's birthday. Looking forward to the  burnt ends.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 13, 2012)

You just mentioned it to make me jealous.  I want burnt ends!  And ribs.  And creamed corn.  And red beans and rice.  Or maybe I'll skip all of that and go on the weekend, for their Country Breakfast.  You know it overlaps lunch from 11 AM to 2 PM, right?



Karen G said:


> We're going there tonight for my husband's birthday. Looking forward to the  burnt ends.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 13, 2012)

An interesting casual lunch place if you are in the Henderson area is Bread and Butter.  It is a bakery/cafe.  The owner is always present, and there are at least three bakers, and it is a little place.  He makes wonderful waffles, peanut butter and jelly brioche, croissants, malasadas, muffalatas, salads, and various specials.  The restaurant has an active Facebook presence, and every weekend he seems to have a different theme (he has "808 weekends," which is where the malasadas came from, New Orleans weekends, Running Rebels weekends, and more).

Karen, if you are reading, it is right behind Osaka on Eastern just north of Sunridge Heights.

Fern


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 13, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Karen, if you are reading, it is right behind Osaka on Eastern just north of Sunridge Heights.
> 
> Fern



They're out suckin' those ribs and burnt ends at Memphis. DW and I sure enjoyed going there with you! Mmmmm delishus

Jim


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Michael's in South Point, arguably the best gourmet restaurant in town. Excellent Service, wonderful plating, etc. Expect to spend $80-100. per person if you don't drink.



seriously?

joel robuchon - still has a la carte
twist - entrees from $44 
guy savoy - entrees from $55
picasso - entry price now down to $75


----------



## Karen G (Feb 13, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Karen, if you are reading, it is right behind Osaka on Eastern just north of Sunridge Heights.
> 
> Fern


I've heard so many good reports of that place. I must try it soon!  Oh, and the burnt ends were so good . . .


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, seriously.  I'm not talking price, I am talking quality and ambiance.  

Michaels has an interesting history.  It was originally located in the Barbary Coast Casino on The Strip at Flamingo.  Coast casinos were originally owned by Jackie Gaughan, who named the restaurant after his son. Eventually Michael Gaughan took over the family business.  The Boyd Casinos and Coast Casinos combined, with a joint management.  Michael Gaughan decided what he really wanted was not to be corporate, but to own his baby, South Coast (later named South Point) which he planned and built.

As part of the deal to regain South Coast, Michael Gaughan gave up all ownership in the other casinos in the group, WITH ONE STIPULATION, that he be allowed to move Michaels to South Point.

Michaels was the original gourmet restaurant in Las Vegas, years before any of the "star chefs."

Fern



Kagehitokiri2 said:


> seriously?
> 
> joel robuchon - still has a la carte
> twist - entrees from $44
> ...


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 14, 2012)

vs joel robuchon and guy savoy?

michael's >
one of 27 AAA four diamond in vegas (only 4 AAA five diamond in vegas)
not michelin rated, cant tell if forbes rated (theoretically might be 3 star or recommended)
still fred bielak? http://www.reviewjournal.com/lvrj_home/1997/Oct-22-Wed-1997/lifestyles/6253866.html
1939 born?
19xx chicago including Ambassador hotel
1963 U.S. Grant Hotel and Pauma Valley Country Club
1968 La Costa Hotel - relief cook, 6 years spa chef, 7 years assistant executive chef under Willy Hauser
1979 or 1980 Sundance hotel - 11 months sous chef 
1980 michael's


----------



## jarta (Feb 14, 2012)

For Veal Parmesan, Rao's at Caesar's or Sinatra at Encore (the best).  Both expensive, but worth every penny.

For Asian Fusion, Sensi at Bellagio.  ...   eom


----------



## KonaCoffeeDrinker (Feb 14, 2012)

Let me put a word in for Il Mulino in the Forum Shops. The osso bucco is beyond words. Go gentle on the nonstop apps they bring out or you will never have room for the entree.  Is a sister restaurant to the Il Mulino in NYCs Greenwich Village (a more intimate spot with equally wonderful food).


----------



## tassop (Feb 14, 2012)

Wife and I always make a point to visit the Oyster Bar @ Harrah's at least 3 times when we go. They have the best Clam Chowder I have ever tasted if it wasn't so filling , I'd have 2 bowls. Calamari is excellent, service is top notch , but sit at the bar and ask for Lee or Trent. If you like seafood at a decent price but great flavor and service then you won't go wrong there.
Been going there for 4 yrs. and never had bad thing to say.

cheers...


----------



## tashamen (Feb 15, 2012)

Keep them coming - we're going in May for the first time and love to eat out...and considering I only paid around $300 for a 1BR Getaway through II we'll have some $$ left for good food!


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 15, 2012)

tashamen said:


> Keep them coming - we're going in May for the first time and love to eat out...



I'll second Karen's suggestion of Bouchon in the Venetian.   Very good.  

Mike


----------



## Karen G (Feb 22, 2012)

We tried a new restaurant at The Plaza Hotel down at the end of Fremont Street. It is Oscar's by former mayor Oscar Goodman and it was great. It's kind of spendy but we sure enjoyed it. My husband said it was the best prime rib he's ever had. Our friends had a wonderful ribeye that was dry aged & topped with crab meat, asparagus, & bearaise sauce.  I had a delicious chicken dish.  The view is great--right down Fremont Street. The Plaza has been totally renovated and is very nice. There are a lot of other food choices in there including Hash House A-Go-Go, which is known for it's very large servings.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 24, 2012)

tashamen said:


> Keep them coming - we're going in May for the first time and love to eat out


I thought of another of our favorite places that I forgot to mention before. We ate there last night so that reminded me. It's the Grand Lux Cafe at the Venetian. There's also one at the Palazzo. It has a great menu (like Cheesecake Factory), and it's very reasonable. We've loved everything we've eaten there.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 28, 2012)

http://vegas.eater.com/archives/2012/02/27/pierre-gagnaire-returns-to-twist-march-2230.php
Pierre Gagnaire Returns to Twist March 22-30


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 1, 2012)

*Todds Unique*

We went to Todd's Unique again last night.  It is Restaurant Week, so in addition to the regular menu they had a whole menu of special mix and match prix fixe meals.

As usual my food was fabulous, as was everybody else's in my group.  I had a sweet corn ravioli appetizer with a poblano cream sauce (just a tad of it on the plate under the ravioli), beef medallions with mushrooms in cabernet sauce with mushroom mashed potatoes, a grilled tomato and mixed vegetables, and for dessert salted butterscotch pudding with house made whipped cream.  The ravioli is one of my favorite things there, but he only makes this version for Restaurant Week, I think.  The beef was so tender and flavorful, probably the best steak I've had anywhere, and the salted butterscotch pudding was unbelievable.  Insanely rich, even though it was a small portion it was something you wanted to share.

Others had  Grumpy's Salad (my sister always raves about this), vegetable risotto, scallops with pistachio cream sauce, and surf and turf, with an excellently cooked lobster.  Desserts were the pudding, flourless chocolate cake with raspberry sauce, and hazelnut creme brulee.  All the meals were $30. except the surf and turf, which was $50. 

Normal, non-Restaurant Week menus have most entrees at about $27. including a veg and a starch.  It is a great place for a real locals experience.

Fern


----------



## momeason (Apr 3, 2012)

Any new tips. Will be arriving April 15.


----------



## momeason (Apr 4, 2012)

Karen G said:


> It's actually in the Town Square area, not South Point.  Here's the website.



Has anyone had the light dinner? What does it include? What would I miss? I am trying to cut back.


----------



## momeason (Apr 18, 2012)

*Studio B*

The chef is gone and there is no show at Studio B right now. Is the buffet still worth it. Thinking of Friday night. Thursday night is Texas de Brazil with birthday coupon. Tonight is quick snack and Elton John. It is our 31st anniversary.Saturday is lunch with TUG at Sammy's pizza. Gotta love Vegas!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 18, 2012)

momeason said:


> The chef is gone and there is no show at Studio B right now. Is the buffet still worth it.


My personal opinion is that lunch is a great deal, especially if you go by 11 a.m. to avoid a crowd.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 18, 2012)

momeason said:


> The chef is gone and there is no show at Studio B right now. Is the buffet still worth it.



if you drink alcohol, it might be worth it.  that buffet is no comparison to the wynn or bellagio, though, for the food.  there are several other options on the strip that are comparable, IMO.


----------



## momeason (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks. I think we are going to try the Wynn. 
Elton John was fabulous!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 22, 2012)

*Nobody Goes There Anymore.  It's Too Crowded.*




winos2 said:


> If you have a car available go to the M resort in Henderson, great Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner buffets. Their lunch and dinner buffets include, wine, beer, coffee latte, and gelato ice cream.


Based on TUG-BBS recommendations, we headed on down to the "M" Casino for their buffet lunch when we were in Las Vegas earlier this month. 

Word must be out that the buffet is great.  So many people were in line ahead of us for a late lunch, & the line moved so slowly (i.e., hardly at all), that we bailed out after 35 minutes or so & went to Hash House A Go Go.  Otherwise we would have been tied up in the buffet lines for so long -- the line to pay, & then the other line where ticket holders wait to be let into the dining room -- that we would have been late for the afternoon show at Planet Hollywood that we already had tickets for. 

Maybe next time. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 22, 2012)

Alan,
If you are a "high roller" or handicapped you can use the right hand line at the buffet,  which is much, much shorter.  

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 25, 2012)

*Like Tomales?*

If you do, when you are in Las Vegas make a trip down to Dona Maria's Tomales, on Las Vegas just North of Charleston (on the left side of the street if you are coming from The Strip).  They have free parking in a lot next door.

I love tamales, and they serve them enchilada-style with cheese and your choice of sauce.  You can get pork, chicken, or cheese.  My personal fave is pork, which is juicy and yummy.  They also serve dessert tomales made with pineapple and raisins. 

It is an inexpensive meal, each tomal is $4.95.

Ferb


----------



## ricoba (Oct 25, 2012)

Last week was a big celebration week for us.  My niece was married @ the Mandalay Bay at the Valley of the Falls, and I was privileged to officiate the ceremony. 

One of the food highlights of the week was our big family get together @ Lola's Louisiana Kitchen on Charleston in the old Holsum Bakery building. (it's the place with the big neon clock, on Charleston across from the Premium Outlet Center North/Downtown).

The food was good upscale Louisiana fare.  We had a nice big table outside overlooking Charleston and Lola herself came out and greeted all of us.  It was a fun place with some good down home cooking.  The big disappointment for our crowd was that crawfish weren't in season, so our new family from Texas were a bit disappointed but the Abita Beer helped take away their sorrow. 

The reception was held @ the Mix Lounge in The Hotel @ the Mandalay Bay.  The highlight there was the stunning view from the 64th floor overlooking the Strip.  It was amazing.


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 25, 2012)

Glad you posted, cause I saw you had been to Lola's.  It is on my  "to do" list. Did you get to Society of Seven during the company's visit? I saw they were back in town.

One more question...is the other woman in some of the pix Cora's sister, perhaps her twin?  They look so much alike it is eerie.

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Oct 26, 2012)

Fern, I think you'd enjoy Lola's, the food was simple, but quite good.  It's a nice upscale bistro, but with a down home appeal, casual and friendly.  It was especially nice to meet the owner.  She visited all of us for quite awhile, very nice woman. 

When you are talking about the picture, I am assuming you mean the group pic from the Mix Lounge?  The three other women next to Cora are three of her four sisters.  The woman directly behind her in blue is the oldest and the mother-of-the-bride.  The other one in black is the youngest, the second oldest is the one in white.  It really was a great time.  But other than the view and the event we were celebrating, I'm not sure the lounge itself was anything way too special.  All we had were appetizers, they were good, but nothing spectacular (though I am sure they cost quite a bit!)

Now that things have settled, we need to do lunch sometime.


----------



## LynnW (Oct 26, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> You just mentioned it to make me jealous.  I want burnt ends!  And ribs.  And creamed corn.  And red beans and rice.  Or maybe I'll skip all of that and go on the weekend, for their Country Breakfast.  You know it overlaps lunch from 11 AM to 2 PM, right?



Just a few more days Fern and we'll be there! Can't decide what I'm going to try this time.

Lynn


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll be waiting for your call.

Fern


----------



## dbmarch (Oct 27, 2012)

The new Caesar's buffet is top notch.  Just got back.  The food was outstanding.  Get a players club card first and you get $3 off/ticket.


----------



## TomR (Oct 27, 2012)

Does the Memphis Barbecue serve beer? I like BBQ but I like it even better with a beer or two. 
Tom


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 27, 2012)

Of course Memphis BBQ serves beer.  What kind of BBQ place would it be without beer?

Fern


----------



## thilmony (Oct 27, 2012)

been here twice and loved it

Hugo's Cellar at the Four Queens Hotel
www.hugoscellar.com/


----------



## TomR (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Fern: BBQ without beer is a deal breaker. MaryJane and I will be at The Grandview the week of November 10, and hope to make it to Memphis one night.  BTW, have you ever eaten at Vic & Anthony's Steakhouse at The Golden Nugget.  I was thinking of going to the Gordie Brown show and having dinner there afterwards.  Either there or the Chart House, but we ate there the last time in Vegas (and liked it).

Tom


----------



## heathpack (Oct 28, 2012)

*Payard Patisserie, munchbar?*

Has anyone here tried either of these places?

We are heading to Vegas next weekend, will be staying mid-strip.  We will maybe try Bacchanal Buffet one day but the volume of food seems overwhelming.  Payard Patisserie has a continental breakfast buffet and supposedly excellent pastries.  We are thinking that might overall be more managable/focused.  Gorging on pastries vs gorging on everything- hmm, maybe they are both semi-bad ideas. Not that being a bad idea will necessarily stop us.

How about munchbar?  Menu looks appealing.

H


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 28, 2012)

I haven't eaten at either.  I like Hugo's Cellar if I am in the area.  You should make a reservation for wherever you choose.  Enjoy Gordie Brown, I love him.

Fern



TomR said:


> Thanks Fern: BBQ without beer is a deal breaker. MaryJane and I will be at The Grandview the week of November 10, and hope to make it to Memphis one night.  BTW, have you ever eaten at Vic & Anthony's Steakhouse at The Golden Nugget.  I was thinking of going to the Gordie Brown show and having dinner there afterwards.  Either there or the Chart House, but we ate there the last time in Vegas (and liked it).
> 
> Tom


----------



## ricoba (Oct 28, 2012)

TomR said:


> Thanks Fern: BBQ without beer is a deal breaker. MaryJane and I will be at The Grandview the week of November 10, and hope to make it to Memphis one night.  BTW, have you ever eaten at Vic & Anthony's Steakhouse at The Golden Nugget.  I was thinking of going to the Gordie Brown show and having dinner there afterwards.  Either there or the Chart House, but we ate there the last time in Vegas (and liked it).
> 
> Tom



I can't think of a restaurant here that doesn't have beer! (though I am sure there are some) 

If you enjoy beer, check out: Freakin Frog, Triple 7 Micro-Brewery & Restaurant @ the Mainstreet Station, and Ellis Island or a Village Pub which serves Ellis Island brew .....those are just three places that come to mind,off the top. 

RE: Vic & Anthony's, we have been there,(I have been a fan of the Golden Nugget for a long time)  and enjoyed it very much.  The atmosphere is intimate and sort of old Vegas style steakhouse and the food was very good.  We also like the Chart House and there I would recommend the Happy Hour (we have had dinner and happy hour more than once there), also the Grotto is quite nice at the GN and you can view the pool and shark tank, so it's fun. 

Gordie Brown is an excellent show.  Last time we did a show at the GN we chose the Country Superstars over Gordie Brown, and we regretted it in a major way.  

I have not been to Hugo's though I know it is well known and liked.  Instead we have always enjoyed the small and less known Second Street Grill across the street from Hugo's @ the Fremont Hotel/Casino.

Another place on my list to try downtown is the Flame @ the El Cortez and Binion's Steakhouse.  I recently have come to like the El Cortez a lot, so will probably do the Flame before we do Binion's. Oscar's the new place at the Plaza has had some buzz, but we haven't been, since I am not sure if it's more sizzle than substance (with all due respect to Hiz Honor, our former Mayor Goodman, who the joint is named for and he is a partner in it)

I am glad you aren't afraid to venture downtown.  For years, I have always enjoyed downtown over the Strip.  Now with Zappo's taking over the old city hall, things are really starting to change downtown.  It's becoming a lot more trendy and hipper than it has been for a long long time.

Enjoy!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 28, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Has anyone here tried either of these places?
> 
> We are heading to Vegas next weekend, will be staying mid-strip.  We will maybe try Bacchanal Buffet one day but the volume of food seems overwhelming.  Payard Patisserie has a continental breakfast buffet and supposedly excellent pastries.  We are thinking that might overall be more managable/focused.  Gorging on pastries vs gorging on everything- hmm, maybe they are both semi-bad ideas. Not that being a bad idea will necessarily stop us.
> 
> ...



Wish I could help, but I just don't venture down to the Strip all that much. 

But I see the Munchbar looks similar to the Todd English PUB @ the Aria.  We have been there and it was good and we enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 28, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> Of course Memphis BBQ serves beer. What kind of BBQ place would it be without beer?
> 
> Fern


 

There's a correlation between dry counties and the BBQ belt

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=File:Alcohol_control_in_the_United_States.svg&page=1


----------



## Karen G (Oct 28, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Oscar's the new place at the Plaza has had some buzz, but we haven't been, since I am not sure if it's more sizzle than substance (with all due respect to Hiz Honor, our former Mayor Goodman, who the joint is named for and he is a partner in it)


We really enjoyed Oscar's. The food was delicious and the view looking straight down Fremont St. and the canopy light show was cool. But, it's expensive and reservations are a must.

Another place we like is the Market Cafe in the California Hotel. Their $9.99 prime rib dinner is really good.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 28, 2012)

Karen G said:


> We really enjoyed Oscar's. The food was delicious and the view looking straight down Fremont St. and the canopy light show was cool. But, it's expensive and reservations are a must.
> 
> Another place we like is the Market Cafe in the California Hotel. Their $9.99 prime rib dinner is really good.




Karen, I remember you mentioning Oscar's.   

We ate at that restaurant a long time ago, before it was Oscar's or the Firefly or even before the canopy on Fremont!  So, I guess we need to try and make it there again sometime. 

Speaking of the Plaza, I enjoyed the Hash-House-A-Go-Go there far more than I did @ the one @ the M Resort, though the M location had a far superior view of the pool area. 

Market Street @ the Cal is another place, I haven't been for awhile.  I don't know about the prime-rib, but I do know that Cora likes the Oxtail soup and the Hawaiian specialties there.  The Cal is just one of those places downtown we haven't frequented that much.


----------



## TomR (Oct 29, 2012)

Rick, thanks for the information.  Years ago I used to stay downtown at the Main Street Station and really enjoyed it. Lately, we have been staying in timeshares. 

We will make it downtown at least once or twice and have a beer or two at Triple 7. Food there is pretty decent too. I saw Gordie Brown years ago.  MaryJane didn't seem too interested, so we got tickets for Jersey Boys at Paris followed by dinner at The Eiffel Tower Restaurant. Also got tickets to see Bill Medley (Righteous Brothers) at South Point.  Other than that, we plan on "winging it". 

Tom


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 29, 2012)

Bill Medley puts on a good show  I think his daughter, McKenna is performing with him, too.  I've seen her with him and it is very enjoyable.

If you are really adventurous, and want a great experience, try the tasting menu at the Eiffel Tower.  It doesn't need to be ordered by both  people, one can order it and one order the regular menu.  The tasting menu is incredible from what I saw (I didn't order it, but a dining partner did).

Have a great trip!

Fern


----------



## TomR (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks again Fern.  Glad to hear Bill and his daughter put on a good show.  We have the Sunday night show, and look forward to it.  As far as food goes, I am anything but adventurous.  If anyone gets the tasting menu, it will be MaryJane, not me.  Give me a good steak and a good cocktail and I am a happy man. I think the main reason for us going to the Eiffel Tower is the view. I requested a window table and hope we get it.
Tom


----------



## akfoss (Nov 2, 2012)

*For Those That Like Ellis Island*

Around the corner and one block heading away from the Strip on Flamingo is Terrible's Casino.  They have a buffet on the second floor that is really big and pretty good.  It is along the lines of the classic Circus Circus buffet of years ago.

Also on the 2nd floot across the hall from the buffet is the diner.  They have a similar steak dinner as Ellis Island.  They also have very good Prime Rib, Mexican options and others.  Like EI, this is no frills, good food for under $10 in many cases.  


The diner has great breakfast options like EI too.

The other secret is to get the players card and play slots a little.  All food is discounted and they often email coupons for free buffets if they know you are coming.  

Allan


----------



## shagnut (Nov 2, 2012)

chellej said:


> We love New meixican  Food ( everything is better with green chili) so we always go to Gardunos at the Palms.  They have a sunday morning buffet that was very good



Thanks for the warning. I hate green or red chili. When I was in Santa Fe they put it on everything!!  shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Nov 2, 2012)

momeason said:


> Any new tips. Will be arriving April 15.



I will also be arriving April the 15th.  I can't wait. It's been a few years.  Maybe we should get up a tug gettogether.    shaggy


----------

